# Should Justin Bieber be Deported!



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted I don't care and I find this discussion funny.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't care :scratch:


----------

